# New Year weightloss thread -- who's in??



## SDKath (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, here it is!  The thread we have all been waiting for!  Who wants to join me in a new weight loss challenge for 2009???

Here is what I am thinking:

1) Must *exercise 20 minutes *3 times a week.  Any exercise that causes some beads of sweat to form on forehead counts.  No excuses allowed.  Additional weight lifting, strengthening, stretching etc is encouraged.

2) Must set a goal to *lose at least 5%* of weight (can be more) by *March 31st*.  So if you weight 300 pounds, you should aim to lose at least 15 pounds in 3 months.  

3) Any diet program that is healthy is fine as long is it is balanced in it's nutritional value (and no "extreme dieting" or starvation).

4) Must keep a log someplace of weekly weigh-ins (on same scale with similar or no clothes).  

4) Optional: cholesterol and BP check by doctor sometime during the 3 months so we all know where we are and where we should make changes.

Sooooooo, who wants to join???  

Katherine


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in! It sounds like a great plan, and after the holidays I definitely need it.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in.  I need an anonymous type group to get this going in my life.  

I'll start this off by saying that I'm around 200 lbs and would like to get back to 185 lbs.  I know this isn't huge, but for me it's a big life change.

I tend not to exercise, to eat a bunch, and to drink too much alcohol.  So my work is cut out for me.  If I meet my goal (185) by June 1, I will have won my own battle.

Thanks for the push!


----------



## SDKath (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I made my last batch of chocolate muffins tonight.  No more after Jan 1st.  I have my first Jenny Craig appointment of 2009 on Friday.  I have to weigh in from the holidays (yuck) and then buy the food and go for it again.  I lost 15 pounds this last go around and I would like to shed 10 more to get into my skinny jeans!  Plus we have a new motivation -- we are building a pool so I HAVE to fit into my bathing suit by June!

John, my metabolism is that of a snail and I am inconsistent with my exercise and eating too (chocolate being my MAJOR vice) so I am in the same boat.  DH just committed to run in a 1/2 marathon for the first time in his life so he is starting to train.  It's good to do these things with others.

Katherine


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 31, 2008)

Perhaps I should enroll in some sort of athletic endeavor. My knees are bad from too many years in my youth snow and water skiing, but maybe someone could recommend some other activity for me!  (My point is that I am afraid to run for the sake of my knees.  Had surgery years ago on one knee and think I need surgery on the other)

JB


----------



## Zac495 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in. I started weight watchers last week - but I gained 2 pounds - and I was GOOD so I'm mad.  
BTW, I did Jenny Craig. I lost 10 pounds. I gained it back after I stopped JC. It's VERY expensive and the "counselors" are paid by how much food you buy - glorified salespeople. Very expensive food. You can do the same with frozen meals from the grocery store. But it does work for some. All of these things are band-aids for the real problem - eat less, exercise more. That said,  a band-aid can work wonders - so if it's worth it - do it.

I just wanted to warn you that it's expensive and no real counselors. 

good luck to everyone to become more healthy.


----------



## Patri (Dec 31, 2008)

Why are you disccriminating against Atkins but think Jenny Craig is fine? Atkins has been proven healthy from recent studies, and if people like it, why not? No different than buying prepackaged meals. Both programs take away the planning for eating right for a lifetime.
I just need to maintain my weight, and am switching to a new exercise program. It calls for 12 minutes a day, and I thought it would be easy. As I read the book I see it may be the toughest routine I have ever taken on. Uses weights and intense flexing. Is aerobic as well as muscle toning. But it's a new year and I am ready for a new challenge. I will also try to eat better by making good choices.


----------



## SDKath (Dec 31, 2008)

OK, you can do ATKINS if you think it's healthy.  I'll take it out of my original post because I don't want this to be a debate about what program is good or bad.  I personally love Jenny Craig too even though some think it's just "sales."  It works for me and my counselor is excellent, very motivating and very kind.  But it really depends on the person you get.  I never feel pressured to buy and I find that buying grocery store microwave dinners doesn't have the variety to keep me sticking to it.

I did stand on the scale today and found that I was up 2 pounds too.  Sigh.  Since it takes me like a month to lose 2 pounds, I am disappointed a little.  I have actually been very good this holiday season -- I just didn't have time or energy to exercise.

Like someone else said, it's eating less and moving more.  Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2008)

im still in.

im going for 1lb a week though...as most of my exercise involves weight training vs cardio stuff (the pup gives me enough of that)

started at 258 (going off gym scale for consistency)  down to 254 after 5 weeks.  Im sure more fat is gone than just 4lbs given the strength ive gained back.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 31, 2008)

I started working out with a personal trainer about 6 months ago.  I thought all I needed to do was work out and I would lose weight.  I found that diet is actually more important than exercise in losing weight.

In addition, I also found that changing the time of day when you eat is also important.  My trainer had me shift 2/3 of my daily calories in the morning to increase my metabolism and process it more efficiently.  This helps to reduce the bodies desire to store fat.  Also, he recommends calories 40% protein, 40% carbs and 20% fat.

What I also learned is that you build up a lot of muscle when you first start working out.  So, your weight doesn't go down much early on.  The key measures of progress are percentage body fat and inches.  

Now, I am actually pretty fit and I am training for an 8.2 mile run in Feb and playing tennis again.  I haven't lost many total pounds, but I've lost 6% body fat.  I am now it the heathly zone.  I hope to lose 6% more and get into the "fit' zone.

Lastly, the best overall fitness plan must balance diet with exercise with rest.  When all of those things are in balance, you feel better, you look better and your overall outlook in life is better.  I am so glad I started before I got really sick by getting diabetes or something like that.  I have been off of Crestor now for 6 months and my overal cholesterol and other readings are pretty good again.  Still needs some small improvement, but this further training should get me there.

I hope to lose 6-8 pounds by the time I do my run in President's week.  I am up consistently to 3-5 miles runs.  I've got 6 weeks left.  I now believe I can finish the race.  That's all I want to do.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2008)

i can never get into the running thing...man id get tired just DRIVING 8.2 miles!

my shins just start killin me after a few hundred yards....I can walk like a champ though!  =D


----------



## Elan (Dec 31, 2008)

Jbart74 said:


> Perhaps I should enroll in some sort of athletic endeavor. My knees are bad from too many years in my youth snow and water skiing, but maybe someone could recommend some other activity for me!  (My point is that I am afraid to run for the sake of my knees.  Had surgery years ago on one knee and think I need surgery on the other)
> 
> JB



  Why not cycling (indoor or out).  All of the benefits of running without the impact.  I also have bad knees (genetics), so I have had an exercise bike for the past 15 years or so.  Riding it is a great aerobic workout and once you get past the initial "hump", riding for an hour or so is relatively easy.  Best of all, you can watch TV while you work out.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm interested, exercise...well, I try to swim 3 times a week, but don't always make it. I don't build up a sweat when I walk, but anything high impact is out, so I have ordered some short DVD's from Amazon that can be done in 15 minutes. I am going to reread (to motivate myself) and go back on South Beach, which has worked for me before. I had gotten down to 130 and am back to 150, which is WAY too much for me. My goal, back to 135.
Liz


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 31, 2008)

Elan said:


> Why not cycling (indoor or out).  All of the benefits of running without the impact.  I also have bad knees (genetics), so I have had an exercise bike for the past 15 years or so.  Riding it is a great aerobic workout and once you get past the initial "hump", riding for an hour or so is relatively easy.  Best of all, you can watch TV while you work out.



I thought I had bad knees, which is why I never ran more than a mile or two.  But, then, I learned that stress on the knees is caused by certain muscles being weaker than others.  And, that if you train all of the muscle groups and stretch/roll them out, you can balance out the knee stress.  It won't fix a fundamenally bad knee problem.  But, it can fix what feels like knee problems that really aren't.

When I first started running, my knees hurt all the time.  Now that I know how to stretch, roll and strengthen certain muscles that break down first, I can run 5 miles without any pain whatsoevre in my knees.  That was the single most important physical breakthrough I had.


----------



## javabean (Dec 31, 2008)

*I'm in*

I'm looking forward to joining all of you after all the holiday company leaves tomorrow. I'm looking to lose 12 pounds and build up walking and biking endurance before pulling into the Hilton Head Marriott Barony Beach Club parking lot on Friday, April 3rd  . 
Looks like it's time to put the wine corkscrew away and drive by the local bagel shop without stopping. Guess I'll have to spend more time in the vegetable aisle and plan on preparing salads for lunch (I really hate that job).
Good luck to all. Have a safe, healthy and happy new year. 
Deb


----------



## SDKath (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, you guys motivated me!  It's New Year's Eve and after a huge steak dinner with DH, I came home feeling yucky and big.  So I got on the bike and had an awesome 30 minute workout, followed by some leg lifts and sit ups.  I guess I am starting the challenge a few hours early.   

JB: I can't run anymore either.  My knees just don't like it.  I have a stationary recumbent bike at home and sometimes even swim, which keeps all your "weight" off your joints and exercise a lot of muscles in the body all at once.  I also have those Leslie Sansone walking tapes at home and I LOVE them.  They are easier than typical aerobics tapes and many have arm bands that come with them so that the upper body gets a work out too.  The one I have has 3 miles total broken into 1 mile chunks that take about 15 minutes each so they are doable.  I usually do 2 of the 3 miles (30 minutes) and feel great afterward.

http://www.amazon.com/Leslie-Sanson...38CS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1230794199&sr=8-2

Happy New Year!  Katherine


----------



## suskey (Jan 1, 2009)

Count me in. It is just so discouraging. I feel like Oprah!!! Why can't I conquer this once and for all? 

Glad to be aboard...

Susan


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in and ready to start!


----------



## kapear (Jan 1, 2009)

Count me in. I was at 131 at one point but am now up to 150. I  am uncomfortable at this weight so I need to turn it around. 

I lost at least 50 pounds with Weight Watchers after my last daughter was born in 2006. I plan to head back to meetings. I also purchased a new fit ball with a book and DVD. The kids got the Wii Fit for Christmas as well. The aerobics are not what I would call high intenstity but did manage to get my breathing rate up. We also have an elliptical in the basement. I have everything I need to get it done.


----------



## Patri (Jan 1, 2009)

And here we go, starting today. Hope all have stayed on the wagon so far. Good luck.


----------



## khdem (Jan 1, 2009)

*New Year Weight Loss*

Count me in.  I am starting back on Weight Watchers tomorrow...and I WILL exercise.  That is my main downfall..not exercising.  

Kay D.


----------



## grest (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll do it...but will start Monday after this weekend's hoopla and company.  I'm ready to go!
Connie


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Count me in too ! Exercise ( or lack of ) remains a big challenge for me ... I'll start jogging again  

Rina


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in.  

I've kept my head down since June when I was all set to loose it in spades only to put more on.  

I started the new year with a Polar Bear Club swim today with a few hundred others at Cabrillo Beach (LA Harbor) in 56 degree water.   Yee haaa!

Here we go.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 1, 2009)

Jbart74 said:


> Perhaps I should enroll in some sort of athletic endeavor. My knees are bad from too many years in my youth snow and water skiing, but maybe someone could recommend some other activity for me!  (My point is that I am afraid to run for the sake of my knees.  Had surgery years ago on one knee and think I need surgery on the other)
> 
> JB



I have a bad knee and bad toes, and b/c of the knee I have had to give up Karate (temporarily, I hope).  I just started beginner yoga - I swear we did virtually nothing but some slow stretching and arm/leg raising, but the next day my muscles all told me that I got a workout    I also bought a sturdy used VitaMaster treadmill on Craigslist that has a cushioned platform/base under the tread - that extra "give" makes a big difference.

I found that anything that moves the knee too much - cycling, stepping, or elliptical - is too painful on the knee.

I WISH I had a nice lap pool nearby - I swam competitively for years, and can do lots of laps - but unfortunately it's just not an option where we live.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 1, 2009)

Today I tried my new Kundalini Yoga DVD, it's supposed to boost metabolism, encourage weight loss and stimulate body systems. I also am starting day 1 (again!) of South Beach. I had to go buy some "fat" jeans at the sales, because I was down to one pair that fit, so I am seriously wanting to be healthy.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2009)

I have to finish my box of See's candy first!


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 2, 2009)

I lost my holiday weight. Now I'm done to my regular heavy self. SIGH.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 2, 2009)

OK I am in too.  My Arthritis is going kill me but I need to try to lose weight to make my Arthritis less painful.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 2, 2009)

Jbart74 said:


> Perhaps I should enroll in some sort of athletic endeavor. My knees are bad from too many years in my youth snow and water skiing, but maybe someone could recommend some other activity for me!  (My point is that I am afraid to run for the sake of my knees.  Had surgery years ago on one knee and think I need surgery on the other)
> 
> JB



Find a gym with a pool and SWIM SWIM SWIM. (I presume you will need a heated indoor pool back there!)


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 2, 2009)

davidvel said:


> Find a gym with a pool and SWIM SWIM SWIM. (I presume you will need a heated indoor pool back there!)



Swimming is great if you're suited to it.  If I had to swim to get fit and lose weight, I'd probably drown.  I am that bad of a swimmer.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 2, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I've kept my head down since June when I was all set to loose it in spades only to put more on.
> 
> ...



OK...did my WW's weigh-in this morning...I'm REALLY ready now. (oy vey!)

First goal is 15 lbs to loose by Tax Day (April 15th).


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 2, 2009)

Do the BMI numbers depress anyone? I'm slightly into the overweight, but I exercise so much. It bums me out. 

I'm going to the movies and I want to eat the POPCORN, but it's bad, bad, BAD


----------



## Janette (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in and will start an anti aging program to build up core muscles on Jan 12. I'm lucky in that I have friends with whom to exercise and time. We'll also have a nutrition class each week so I'll let you folks know if I discover something wonderful. Good luck to all of us. I only need a few more lbs but need to shape up. If I continued on my holiday diet, I would be back where I was this time next year. Good health should be our primary goal. I do drink a lot of green tea.


----------



## sstamm (Jan 3, 2009)

I am in also!!  I am sick and tired of yo-yo weight.  (although for the last couple of years the yo-yo is stuck at the top!!)

I exercise regularly- 3 or 4 times a week of strength and cardio.  I have been doing this regularly for the last 13 or 14 years.  When I did WW, they kept telling me to add more points for the amount I exercise, but I feel my metabolism is set including my exercise, so that did not work for me.

I think what I need to do is shake up my exercise routine.  I really hate running, but maybe I can add more walking.  I also want to increase my general activity.  I have let my gardens go over the last year or so, but maybe that is a good source of general activity.

Swimming is great exercise and easier on the joints, but isn't bone building.  Women particularly need to make sure they have some impact exercise (walking, etc) for bone building.

My daughter is a swimmer and gets lots of exercise that way, but also does dry land workouts for strength and bone.  She is 18, so obviously does not have to worry about bone loss at this point,  but the more bone you build when younger, the better you are later.  (Sorry- got off topic!!)

Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Do the BMI numbers depress anyone? I'm slightly into the overweight, but I exercise so much. It bums me out.
> 
> I'm going to the movies and I want to eat the POPCORN, but it's bad, bad, BAD



I just look at BMI telling me that im too short for my weight :whoopie:


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian, I love your take on the BMI. Me, too! I really recommend this new DVD I just got from Amazon, Kundalin Yoga by Ana Brett and Ravi Singh. I swim some, but am not in very good shape otherwise and this is pretty challenging and raises my body heat a lot. You can do the whole thing (about an hour) or just segments. It focuses on stimulating your glands and organs as well as increasing metabolism
Liz


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 3, 2009)

At the risk of getting something thrown at me, those of you who don't swim well and might otherwise swim if you did...TAKE A LESSON!

The Y, the local city pool &/or the local community college all offer low cost programs for adult swim students.  I'm a reasonable swimmer (not great though) and from time to time will enroll in a 4 or 6 week winter or summer session at the local community college for some honing of my swim skills.  It's cheap, it's educational and forces you to commit for that time.

(strapping on my helmet now)


----------



## dukebigtom (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm late, but count me in.

BigTom


----------



## Patri (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm like Denise. It's not See's, which is great stuff, but I got a box of Russell Stover for Christmas. It is gone. Tough job but I knew I could do it. So while I have started my new exercise program, now I can start to eat right too.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 4, 2009)

Great to see everyone joining me on this (painful) journey. I didn't eat a box of See's candy but I did make double chocolate chip peppermint muffins for New Year's and managed to polish off all of the left over muffins on the 1st.  Soooooooo good.  So I am now paying the price big time.

I am going to do my Leslie Sansone video tonight after 2 nights of biking for 30 minutes because my Jenny consultant told me to do different types of exercises each day so my body doesn't get used to it too much.  

I do like the idea of swimming, but frankly the thought of wet hair in this cool weather (yes, even here in San Diego) makes me want to crawl into bed with a good book.  So swimming is gonna have to wait till the summer.  

Any other aerobic type videos anyone can suggest that will help me burn some calories?  Anyone have WII Fit for example?  Does that provide aerobic activity or just stretching type of a workout?

Thanks and till later,  Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2009)

DH and I started walking again today.  We are committed to at least 4 times a week, building up to 3 miles per day.  We probably walked 1-2 mi. today.

(But I still have See's candy to finish!) :hysterical:

I like Leslie Sansone too....I should get those videos out...Hmmm...I don't think my VCR works anymore.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 4, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Great to see everyone joining me on this (painful) journey. I didn't eat a box of See's candy but I did make double chocolate chip peppermint muffins for New Year's and managed to polish off all of the left over muffins on the 1st.  Soooooooo good.  So I am now paying the price big time.
> 
> I am going to do my Leslie Sansone video tonight after 2 nights of biking for 30 minutes because my Jenny consultant told me to do different types of exercises each day so my body doesn't get used to it too much.
> 
> ...



Slim in 6 is a great video. I lost 10 pounds with it - and I work out regularly. So it was a great instead - and it's easy to get started.
Wii Fit isn't going to be good enough exercise for anyone under the age of 75 - but it's more than nothing. My kids love it -and it's good to keep track of your weight. If you have kids, it's a good addition to your workouts - better than doing nothing. It has aerobic, balance, strength - everything - but again, it's not a great workout.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 4, 2009)

Katherine, the swimming works if you can use a hair dryer after. I live here in Wrightwood in the snow and work in Phelan, where it is often in the 30's and low 40's and sometimes it's the thought of taking off my clothes (even though it's indoors and heated) that gets to me. Plus a 45 minute freeway drive each way. I would like to swim 3 times per week, but I haven't been making it. This winter break, we have been held captive by incredible all day, bumper to bumper traffic on our one road in and out of town and by Vegas traffic on the 15.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 4, 2009)

Kathy, you have a fabulous indoor pool in San Diegeo...the Plunge now operated by the Wave House in Mission Beach.   If that's too far or cumbersome, go to this link to help locate an indoor pool closer to you.

http://www.swimmersguide.com/query/Main1.cfm

Swimmer guide is great in locating pools all over the world everyone.  It was developed by swimmers who travel looking for pools they can swim at while on the road.  An invaluable resource.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 4, 2009)

*Already started*

I was 269 three months ago and this morning 240.Ten pounds per month put I know that 6 per month for the next six months would be very good. I just started taking insulin as my 20 year type 2 diabetes coupled with a poor eat out everyday life style
caught up with me . My Blood glucose is now averaging 170 down from 350.
My June I plan to be 210 pounds and see if I can get off insulin and some of my other pills.


----------



## Judy999 (Jan 4, 2009)

*I'm in as well*

I'm in as well.  Would like to lose 10 lbs by end of March  :whoopie: 

Will try to exercise 4 times a week and eat healthy.

Judy


----------



## Pedro (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in.  This is a great idea.  My goal is to go from 186 to 170 lbs by the end of March.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in - checked my weight this morning (AFTER I was already dressed for work)  165 with my steel toe work boots on  

I did great with Curves a few years ago, but the local chapter moved - they were about a block from my house.  When they moved I was 142 and would love to get back to that!!


----------



## suesam (Jan 5, 2009)

I am trying something new-again. I have tried every diet out there and lost at all of them! And then gained it back! I need to lose at least 15 pounds-20 would be great. I am like Ellen, I exercise A LOT. Well until I tore my ACL but that is another thread. 
Due to the acl and not being able to exercise for a while I really gotta get my stuff together and figure out this eating issue. 

I just read a book called "Blue Zones" by Dan Buettner. It is about the areas of the world with the longest longevity and it studies their lifestyles. One very important factor is that many of these people get a lot of exericse, I can do that, but they also eat most of their calories early in the day. Well I eat most of my calories after 4:00 due to trying to diet all day and then starving. Over the holidays I tried this and did not gain weight, did not lose, but hey it is the holidays! Of course they do not eat processed foods, much meat etc. 

Very interesting read if anyone is interested. We shall see if it sticks for me. 

Sue


----------



## SDKath (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Sue,

You know in Hungary (where I was born), breakfast is the largest meal, lunch is second and dinner is usually coldcuts and bread and veggies.  I have been thinking about changing around my diet pattern too.  I too eat great till 4 and then I starve and have a large dinner, snacks, and late nite snacks.  Even if they are healthy, I still end up eating more than I should come 10pm.

So I am going to move things around a bit too and see if I can shake up my metabolism.  Great idea!  Weigh in is Friday.  I hope to be where I was before Thanksgiving....

Katherine


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 5, 2009)

I love looking forward to my night meal. I KNOW it's the wrong way to eat, but I love it.

Then I get into the "you only live once - should be able to enjoy life." Then I get into  - "I'm not happy living overweight." UGH. Why can't there be magic pill?


----------



## kapear (Jan 5, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> I love looking forward to my night meal. I KNOW it's the wrong way to eat, but I love it.
> 
> Then I get into the "you only live once - should be able to enjoy life." Then I get into  - "I'm not happy living overweight." UGH. Why can't there be magic pill?




Unfortunately, I share these same feelings. There are days I feel like I should be able to eat whatever I want. Other people can , so why can't I? Then reality sets in and I must face reality. At almost 39, I don't have the metabolism of an 18 year old. If I eat too much garbage, I get chunky. 

I know I need to eat healthy and exercise if I want to get back to 135. I am much happier whenm I am thinner. 

On a good note, today was the first day back to work after a 2 week holiday break. I was able to keep my eating in check and managed to exercise when I got home. At one point I thought I might collapse off of the elliptical but I survived. 

One day down, many more to go.


----------



## suesam (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh Ellen! Those are the exact same things I say to myself!! 

Kath-I figure it sure is worth a try! Good luck to both of us!!

Sue


----------



## sstamm (Jan 6, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Then I get into the "you only live once - should be able to enjoy life." Then I get into  - "I'm not happy living overweight." UGH. Why can't there be magic pill?



Wow- you must be the mentalist.  You seem to have struck a chord with several others here, including me!!

That argument goes on in my head so much it makes me tired!


----------



## bass (Jan 6, 2009)

Count me in.   I go back to WW on Thursday for the first time after the holidays.

Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 6, 2009)

-6 from day 1 of regular workout schedule (7 weeks ago)


----------



## SDKath (Jan 6, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> -6 from day 1 of regular workout schedule (7 weeks ago)



   Yipeeeee!  Congrats! And you said you were not losign weight...  HA!

I am -1 but still trying to get back to pre-holiday weight so I don't count it as a victory just yet.  Weigh in Friday...

Katherine


----------



## shagnut (Jan 6, 2009)

OK, count me in also. I have been working out for 6 mos with a trainer and I've only lost 5lbs!! I have lost inches tho. It's hard for me to exercise with my bad leg  but I do it. I can't do walking so I try to row.  shaggy


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2009)

*I'm in!!*

I've gained about 20 pounds since returning from Playa del Carmen in August!  

Me and dear old FIL have made a bet.  We both need to lose at least 35 pounds by 08/05/2008... just before our family trip to Hawaii!  We have NO idea what the wager is, but we are already going at it!  We both lift a lot so it will be a tough task.  If we stick to it we'll both be winners though.  

(Don't believe that for a minute.  We are both, very competitive and I want to kick his @$$!) :whoopie: 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bass (Jan 8, 2009)

Went to WW today.  Gained one pound.  Will try to take off one pound a week until I reach my goal.  That works best for me. Keep up the good work everybody.

Nancy


----------



## donnaval (Jan 9, 2009)

I joined y'all but just didn't tell you   I'm finishing up my fourth day on the South Beach Diet.  

I don't watch Oprah but have been hearing about her latest struggles on the news.  Imagine, having your weight and difficulties controlling it broadcast on TV and radio day and night...ack.  I can really identify with her frustration.  Why the heck can't I just lose this weight and be done with it???

This time, I will do it!


----------



## Ellis2ca (Jan 9, 2009)

[_Message deleted. Duplicate posts are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 9, 2009)

On NPR's Morning Edition (Thurs 1/9/09), there was a story which I relate to all too well.  It's about over eating and the physiological changes which result as our bodies attempt to deal with the extra blood sugar, the cycles it can create as well as some changes in how we perceive ourselves as being full.  I must say it explained a lot of what I've been dealing with for years.  

You can see it at: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=99074990


----------



## Patri (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't lost weight but I tried on a pair of pants I haven't worn since summer. They are loose! So maybe I have firmed up more than I thought over the winter. My new exercise program shouldn't have had any effect yet.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 9, 2009)

After the first week of renewed efforts on WW's, the weigh-in this morning had me down 4.2 lbs!  

Now I was very, very good this past week and I had gone out to eat the night before weigh-in last week, so I don't expect future weigh-ins to have such a dramatic loss...but it certainly comfirms I'm heading in the right direction!

We had a substitute leader at last week's meeting...a guy who lost more than 100 lbs over 18 months.  When asked what was the most significant part to his success, he stated he had lazer point focus in his efforts.  For the first 16 months he was a man on a mission and wasn't lead astray. 

I've kept returning to that statment as I went through the week.   11 lbs to go to reach my first goal to drop 5%!


----------



## SDKath (Jan 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!     I totally understand the focus.  It's so easy to think "this little chocolate won't make a difference" but it always does.  I totally stuck to my diet this first week back and I am down 2 pounds!  Soooo, I am basically where I was before Thanksgiving.  My Jenny consultant was very happy but she also said we want to make that next "push" to get me close to my goal.  I really don't have a lot of weight to lose so I am sure this is psychological.  But the fact that week 1 went well was really encouraging.  

I bought some JC food and also bought some Lean Cousines (which are way cheaper but have less variety).  I am ready for week 2!  The only bad thing is that I really hurt my back 2 days ago so I can't exercise for a few days.  Sigh.

Great NPR article by the way.  Good luck to everyone this week.  Remember that in reality, every calorie counts right now so don't cheat (talking to myself).  

Katherine


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 11, 2009)

Sort of a mixed bag today.

I ran 7 miles this morning with my running group, took in another WW's meeting, went home and reviewed my tracker, copying down the info I entered all week on-line to a 3 month book WW's has for $6.  It helps me review and focus on how the week went.

My wife is gone to her sisters for a girls day with her mom and other sisters, so I spent the afternoon picking out a meat loaf and green been caserole recipee's from WW, shopped and came home and made them.

Both turned out fine, but I over ate on both of them and some other things I picked up at the store.     There's a certain bit of temporary insanity which I can easily fall into and lets just say I've got some learning to do.  I do cook, but not very often and it set up some opportunities I wasn't prepared to resist. 

So long as it's a learning experience, I'll survive.   Funny how you can do so many things right and yet still step through a trap door!

I guess I should take it one day and one hour at a time I suppose.

ps: I just added up the points for the day and I was 18 points over my daily allowance.  Not great, but not the end of the world.  The program provides 35 additional points to be used through the week, so it comes from those.  Not a big deal.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 12, 2009)

Sooo, what is on the menu today?  I thought it would be fun to share what we eat while on our diets.  Here is my day all planned out to avoid surprise calories.  

1) Light granola cereal with nonfat milk (3/4 c)
2) Tangerine for snack around 11 (I am never hungry in am)
3) Lunch: Jenny Fish N Chips microwave food (yummy!) with salad and low fat ranch dressing.  I add cranberries to spice it up sometimes.  No croutons.  Sigh...
4) Afternoon hunger: South Beach Diet high protein bar and a yogurt
5) Dinner: Jenny Craig Chicken Carbonara, salad, steamed veggies I make for family too
6) After dinner (my tricky time): tonight I am aiming for a cottage cheese around 9pm or if I want something salty, maybe low fat popcorn.  If I want something sweet, I have one of those Jenny Craig low fat chocolate cheesecake desserts ready to go in the fridge.  If I am really hungry, I have low fat string cheese I can add too.

Then hopefully NOTHING else today.  That should keep me in the 1200 cal zone.  I do carry an extra apple in my purse in case of emergency.    I'll let you all know how today went.  No working out today still - back really sore still.  

Happy Monday!

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a whey protien shake this morning...


----------



## donnaval (Jan 12, 2009)

Breakfast - South Beach-friendly Belgian waffles 
Mid-morning snack - FF yogurt flavored with black cherry jello 
Lunch will be leftover deep-dish spaghetti squash Italian casserole
Afternoon Snack - probably some V8 juice and a cheese stick
Dinner - Leftover boneless lamb stuffed with spinach and feta cheese, and a big greek salad
Evening - Probably more yogurt.  I have a big problem with late-night eating and am finding that a high-protein snack is better at curbing my desire to eat after 9 pm.  

First weigh-in since restarting South Beach this a.m. -- down 4.75 pounds:whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 12, 2009)

Breakfast:
Instant Oatmeal packet, coffee w/coffeemate, Western Bagel co. Alternative bagel (1 point), 1/2 cup ff yogurt w/fresh strawberries, orange juice 8 oz.

Lunch:
Lean Cuisine Lasana, Salad w/oil & vinegar, seedless grapes, diet coke

Dinner:
Beef Stew, salad w/honey mustard dressing, iced tea (plain), slice of bread, fuji apple

Snacks:
apple
WW 2 point bar
Lots of water throughout the day

Excercise:
30 minutes of swimming in the ocean


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 12, 2009)

donnaval said:


> First weigh-in since restarting South Beach this a.m. -- down 4.75 pounds:whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:



woooo  hoooo!!!


----------



## bass (Jan 15, 2009)

Not a happy camper.   Went to WW today and gained .6 lbs.  Guess I haven't totally divorced myself from holiday eating - or maybe what I ate during the holidays is catching up with me.   Will  try harder next week.  I have a trip to British Columbia in 2 weeks.  

Nancy


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm down 15 pounds.  Been exercising almost everyday since early Nov.  Also watching what I'm eating.

today - 
Breakfast - diet bar
lunch - salad with grilled chicken (my fav), bread (went out with coworker on lunch) (shouldn't have had the bread - but was trying to pass on the soup).

dinner - diet frozen chicken noodle meal 

snack before Gym - cheese & crackers, steamer frozen vegs (also a fav)

after gym - 2 crackers.

lots and lots of water with green tea.  Doing good on getting off the diet soda.  trying to drink water all the time.

want to lose another 5 pounds by eom - to help keep the motivation going.  This cold weather makes it tough to go to the Gym each night.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 16, 2009)

Ownsmany: WOW! Congratulations!!!  That is fantastic.  What you listed for your day seems very low calorie though -- less than 1000 I am guessing.  Are you losing more than 2 pounds a week?  I am just asking because when I ate so little, I found my metabolism eventually completely shut down and then when I ate even a small sandwitch, I would gain like 2 pounds right away.  That starts a lot of the yo-yo dieting when the weight goes down a lot and then up (a lot more).  Just wondering if you try to go by a calorie count for the day?  Congrats on the loss!!  15 pounds is fantastic.

Bass: hang in there!  It is not easy to keep losing weight consistently.  Next week is going to be better!  Just stick to your points!!!  It will work if you are able to not "cheat."  

I went for my weigh in today -- DOWN another pound!!!  YIPEEEE!  This is of course a small miracle for me since I never lose weight very quickly, but I am thrilled to see it go south.   

Happy weekend.  Katherine


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 16, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Ownsmany: WOW! Congratulations!!!  That is fantastic.  What you listed for your day seems very low calorie though -- less than 1000 I am guessing.  Are you losing more than 2 pounds a week?  I am just asking because when I ate so little, I found my metabolism eventually completely shut down and then when I ate even a small sandwitch, I would gain like 2 pounds right away.  That starts a lot of the yo-yo dieting when the weight goes down a lot and then up (a lot more).  Just wondering if you try to go by a calorie count for the day?  Congrats on the loss!!  15 pounds is fantastic.
> 
> Bass: hang in there!  It is not easy to keep losing weight consistently.  Next week is going to be better!  Just stick to your points!!!  It will work if you are able to not "cheat."
> 
> ...




I've only been losing a pound or so a week.  Just recently started watching what I'm eating so closely.  Actually today the scale said I gained a pound.  Today, I had a chocolate craving and gave into it - :annoyed:   Maybe I will try to eat a little more and see if it helps me with the weight.  Strange - when we were away at the all inclusive - I eat a lot and when I came backe I didn't gain anything.  I thought for sure I was going to gain.  I did work out at the Gym again tonight and burned 600 calories.  

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 17, 2009)

Down 3 lbs this week at weigh-in Friday morning!  

Got back a little while ago after running (jogging really) 12 miles with my running group this morning.  I'm quite sore and recovering on the couch now...looking through the backlog of messages on Tug.

I'm finding that I can very easily be side tracked by my old habits (snacking on junk, sodas, fast food), but I'm having a fair amount of success packing my lunch, planning ahead for the day and making the effort to follow the program. 

So far, so good.

I'm running a half marathon (13 miles) on Feb 1.


----------



## Janette (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure you are developing a diet that will a life long change. It has been proven that people who go on extreme diets can't keep the weight off. A healthy diet and a good pedometer(10000 steps a day) will see good results.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is a great article I just read from a huge study of 25,000+ people from Consumer Report:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090119/hl_nm/us_successful_dieters_1

Congrats on the loss UWSurfer!!!  That's fantastic.  

Katherine


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm down 5 pounds!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Update*

Down 9 pounds since the 6th.  I had a couple of binges while in San Diego for a seminar last week!

I started a "detox" cleanse on Saturday.  So the weight will drop off dramitacally over the next week to 10 days... with my weight stabilizing after re-adjusting my eating habits.

It's funny how everything I did previously, revolved around food. Watching a movie or reading a book without hot buttered popcorn and candy is foreign to me.  Football yesterday was brutal without the usual platter!  

Today is much easier though.  Much more energy.   I feel lighter.  I guess that's what happens when you don't have any solid foods for a few days!!

Continued success to everyone!!

Kevin


----------



## SDKath (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats everyone! ! ! ! Great losses.  I don't know HOW you do it??? If I lose 0.5lb, I am jumping for joy for weeks!!!  SIGH.

I know what you mean about life revolving around food.  My very favorite quote from my old WW meetings was "eat to live, not live to eat."  I say that to myself every time I feel like I am missing out on some amazing meal.  

Unfortunately it looks like I am up a pound this week even though I followed the diet very carefully.  Sigh.  

Katherine


----------



## bass (Jan 22, 2009)

Went to WW today and unfortunately, I gained 1.4 lbs.   I thought I was good but I will try a little harder this week.  I lost 8 lbs. between Sept. and Thanksgiving and have gained 3 back.  It's not for lack of exercise - just eating out of boredom.   I pledge to do better.  My best to everyone  

Until next week,
Nancy


----------



## Glynda (Jan 23, 2009)

*Me too...*



shagnut said:


> OK, count me in also. I have been working out for 6 mos with a trainer and I've only lost 5lbs!! I have lost inches tho. It's hard for me to exercise with my bad leg  but I do it. I can't do walking so I try to row.  shaggy



I've been working out with the same trainer as Shaggy. She's working out hard and even if she hasn't lost many pounds, I see that she's lost inches and built endurance!

I lost twenty pounds over the last year VERY SLOWLY, without a major focus on doing so.  Since beginning to work out at the gym, I've lost a few more pounds and feel straighter and stronger.  We're focusing on strength training for my back and neck where I have bulging disks and pain, not necessarily on weight loss right now (though I need that too.)


----------



## Patri (Jan 23, 2009)

I believe I have gained a pound or two, but perhaps lost some inches. A pair of jeans that I used to literally have to jump into, now go on without much effort. I need to walk and it's been too cold. The weight training seems to be working, though I can't see it in the mirror myself.
However, since I am a member of TOPS, I need to drop those two pounds.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 23, 2009)

This morning's WW weigh-in has me down another 2.6 lbs this week.  

The week didn't start off so well with many catered lunch meetings and high cal/fat restaurants...so I was worried.   I tracked like crazy the entire time and had some dumb luck...a stomach virus attacked Wednesday so I effectively had been in fasting mode Wednesday & Thursday as I recovered.   I attribute at least 1.6 lbs to the porcelin god I found myself worshiping. :ignore: 

It's a challange to keep the focus.  I think of the guy who lost 100+ lbs and his laser like focus for 14 months.  I've got some good habits going and am methodically working on some bad traits.    With a little luck and a lot of persistence I'll continue with the loss trend.


----------



## ladycody (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all....late in the game but on a new mission for March 27th and then another goal for June1.  Hope to pop in once in awhile!


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Ladycody  ,

So what's in store for all of you this week?  Anyone have a good plan.  I am stocked up on salad, cottage cheese, yogurt and my Jenny meals.  I also have some fruits for snacks and I am hoping to stick to the plan all week. 

I have been REALLY good this past week too but did not stand on the scale.  Tomorrow I am going to see how things are going.  I hope I am down.  I feel good.

My back has been killing me though.  I wonder if I have a slipped disk too.  It is cramping my exercise plan.  Glynda, what are you doing to strengthen your back?  I need to start doing something too.  Getting old is for the birds.  

Katherine


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 25, 2009)

I've got a few things I've put in to play which seem to be helping:

Oatmeal for breakfast every morning.

Single size (8 oz) carton's of OJ to go with it for portion control.

Fresh fruit & plain or vanilla fat free yogurt.

Tracking/journaling what I eat using WW's on-line system.

Setting 60 - 90 minutes aside on Saturdays to copy the week's worth of journaling into a hand written journal.  This puts in a form I'm more easily able to quickly find what I've done, but more importantly forces me to review my week and notice what I did wrong, but also what I did right!

I set at least two goals for the week and take some of the Saturday noting what I accomplished the week prior.

I make a grocery list and shop from it Saturday as well.

Take my lunch with me to work so I'm not inclined to buy junk during the day, and better stay with my plans.

Step on the bathroom scale EVERY morning after waking up so I know where I'm headed as the week progresses.  It may not be for everyone, but it helps me.


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 28, 2009)

I took 4 days off from the gym - but forced myself back last night.  Feels great when you exercise.  Weight still the same.  Hopefully it will start to drop again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 28, 2009)

down nearly 20lbs from the nightline air date!  steady at a lb a week for the past 9 weeks!


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm down 8 pounds since we started.
I just joined Nutra system - the food arrived yesterday. I'm like - WHAT FOOD? The smallest portions ever! But I want to do it for 2 months. I need to lose 9 more pounds to be a reasonable weight. I don't care about being super thin anymore. I am 157 now - 5 foot 4 size - between 8 and 10 (my 10's are a bit loose). 

BMI says 145 is tops I should weigh -but I'm 50 (in 2 months) and I exercise a lot. I think 150 would be a great weight.

How does everyone feel about getting to a good weight rather than trying to compete with the skinny models?


----------



## bass (Jan 29, 2009)

Went to WW last night.   Stayed the same.  I'm a bit disappointed in myself.   I did so well on the Thanksgiving challenge.   I'm off to an exchange to 
Pacific Shores.    Will check in when I get back.   Good luck everyone. 

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry you weighed the same, Nancy!  Eat healthy during your week away and you can refocus afterward.  Sometimes you just need a little break to increase your metabolism and then you can go from there.

TUGBrian:  WOW!  Congrats on the big weight loss.  That is fantastic.  I can't wait for the follow up interview.  

ownsmany: I too started working out regularly this past week or two and it really has helped.  My weight started heading south again after a plateau.  Unfortunately I am also way more hungry!  I just had dinner 2 hours ago and I am ready for another full meal!!  SIGH.

Zac495: there is NO way to compete with today's models.  They are sooo beyond anorexic that it is not even funny.  Find a weight that you feel good at and go for it.  I used to want to go back to my pre-child weight but now I would be happy if I could get to about 1/2 way between that weight and what I am now!   8 more pounds...

As for everyone else, hang in there!  It is a looooong road.  I looked back over this weight loss journal I keep on Excel (and write in intermittently).  I realized that it took me about 1 1/2 years to lose 15 pounds!  Now it is taking me about 1/2 year to lose 5 more.  BUT I am continuing to go down, which most people who diet cannot say in the end.  I am determined not to make this yo yo so I am happy even though it is at a slow pace.

My lowest weight was still Thanksgiving week (go figure) but I am about 1 pound from there so I am hoping to get back and then keep going down, down, down!  The exercising really helped this week.  And I feel great too.

Good luck to all.  My weigh in is tomorrow.  Katherine


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah - down 3 more pounds.Total of almost 20 pounds since November.  The exercise and all the water are working.  Keep up the focus everyone.  It will work.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 30, 2009)

This was the week I was up...0.4 lbs. 

I had a couple of challanges early in the week which I didn't handle well and last night before weigh-in I had a fair amount of salty food.  Still the night I ate poorly was accounted for immediately and I've been staying with it for the remainder of the week. 

I'm down nearly 10 lbs since New Years, so 0.4 gain is  pretty miniscule and I'm fine with it.

Focusing on keeping on track with a bunch of catered meals streaming in here at work this week and my half marathon run this Sunday.

Onward!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 30, 2009)

My overall weight hasn't changed much.  I think I am 2 pounds down since this started.  However, I did run 8.45 miles on Tuesday.  I am ready for my race on President's day.  My fitness level is as good as it was 10 years ago.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 30, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> My overall weight hasn't changed much.  I think I am 2 pounds down since this started.  However, I did run 8.45 miles on Tuesday.  I am ready for my race on President's day.  My fitness level is as good as it was 10 years ago.



And doesn't it feel awesome!  I just saw a 95 year old lady and I had to ask her what her secret was.  SHe looked about 70 (at most) and is sharp as a tack.  She said, "you know, I exercised and stayed thin most of my life.  I have always felt about 20 years younger then my actual age."  My mom just turned 65 and is now down about 35 pounds and she looks literally 10 years younger than she did when I saw her last Fall.  I am so proud of her too!

UWSurfer: where is your 1/2 marathon?  DH wants to train for one too here in San Diego but he is having a hard time running thanks to his knee pain and bad orthotics.  Hang in there.  0.4lb is nothing (water weight likely).  

So with that in mind I am planning on staying active.  I really picked up my exercise this week and today at my weigh in I was down 1.6 pounds!    

Katherine


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 30, 2009)

SDKath said:


> So with that in mind I am planning on staying active.  I really picked up my exercise this week and today at my weigh in I was down 1.6 pounds!



Good Job!!!   It's always great to see positive results!!!!!



SDKath said:


> UWSurfer: where is your 1/2 marathon?  DH wants to train for one too here in San Diego but he is having a hard time running thanks to his knee pain and bad orthotics.  Hang in there.  0.4lb is nothing (water weight likely).
> 
> Katherine



Doing the Surf City (half) marathon in Huntington Beach.  http://www.runsurfcity.com/

There is a big one in San Diego in May which might be something to shoot for, although if he's having pain he needs to see people and work on it.  For me this is the culmination of four years of work, starting with a 5K run on a St. Patricks Day weekend and another at the Rose Bowl, after each I had a lot of back and neck pain.  At the Rose Bowl I met a Chiropractor and have been working with him for the past couple of years.   

Even with that help, it's took some coaching and a lot practice to build up to this level.  Maybe next year I'll do a full marathon.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW!  What a difference!!!  I always thought you were HOT, but now, mmmmmmm mmmmmmmm.    

Did you take measurements before you started?  Our Jenny lady encourages us to take measurements once a month because you can really see the size change even if you don't "lose" that much.  

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2009)

no measurements, but my belts dont work anymore!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2009)

*Warning -- Do Not Click Link -- Warning !*

If you are participating in the challenge, whatever you do _Do Not_ click this link. 

( If you do, don't say you weren't warned. ) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 12, 2009)

weight about the same.  I've had some things going on and has some choc.  Not at the gym every night either.  I am trying to work out longer at the gym when I do go.  Tonight I did 60 elicptial, 30 mins treadmill and weight training.

Hope to get back on the daily exercise program every day and hope to start dropping weight again.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys,

Nothing to report here.  I am the same this week as last.  UGH.  I followed my diet carefully but worked out less this week thanks to some little bug that had me hacking and coughing all week.  SIGH.  I seem to not want to go down further.  I think I have pretty much been the same weight for about 2 months now.  

New motivation though!  My sister suavely slid an insult into our phone conversation today saying how lucky she feels to have the "only skinny gene" in our family.  I could have killed her!!  We were both thin until we had kids.  Then she lost 40 pounds thanks to a crazy thyroid disease she had (and the weight just melted off in 6 weeks).  I am still working on losing my pregnancy weight 3 years later.  But still.  No need to stick the knife in the back.

Ah well, I get to use it as a renewed determination to lose those last 10 pounds before her visit in June.  

Katherine


----------



## bass (Feb 12, 2009)

Back from my vacation in British Columbia.   Went to WW today.   Gained .4lbs.    Will try harder for next week.   Keep up the good work everyone.  

Nancy


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 14, 2009)

sdkath - wow that is motivation.  So that sis that she is not the only one with skinny genes.

Some of my dress pants are hanging off of me.  I don't want to get a smaller size yet, as I'm hoping to drop a few more sizes.  Maybe I'll try to take them in.  I'd love to give them away - but need smaller size first.  Maybe I should just look in the attic for the smaller size clothes I've been holding onto for 10 years or more.  They are probably totally out of style.

Now I'm trying to motivate myself when I look in the mirror saying - "I'm going to be skinny,  Im going to be skinny".  I know - silly - but I have to do things to keep motivated.

Those Yoga lovers - what is the best yoga dvd for a newbe?  Looking to tryYoga for something differnt for a longer, leaner look.  Is that what Yoga will do?


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 14, 2009)

Life if funny sometimes...

The short story is I'm up 0.6 after two weeks, and that's in addition to the 0.4 I reported then... so for January I lossed 9.8 and gained back 1 in February.  When I look at it that way I'm ok with that.

The longer story is I have a very set schedule and set of habits and skills I rely on to loose the weight.   On Superbowl Sunday I successfully completed the half-marathon, running 13.1 miles in 3 hours, 13 minutes.  Not exactly blazing speed, but I actually averaged a little better than I had been doing in training.   

AFTER the run there we ate hot dogs, beer and fruit just past the finish line.  Then at home we went out and had the greasy fries and hamburgers.  Had it ended that day, it would have been fine.  BUT instead I had shifted work hours, arriving to work at 5:30am for most of that week with catered food surrounding us the entire time.  Between all the goodies & the stress, I wasn't excercising much self restraint.   In addition to this all, we got buckets of rain here...and still do every few days, which messed with my outdoor exercise regime.    In short, my routines and habits got all screwed up.

The good news for me however is that is now all past, I'm still running a couple days a week for 45 minutes a session, swimming a couple days a week and have switched from the running group to a riding group on Saturdays to build up my biking fitness and skills.  You see I'm a visible player in a triathalon club and I need to do all three: swim, bike & run for that sport.  My first tri of the season is slated for early June, with a 5K and a bike event taking place in March and May.   Today I met up with the beginners group and we rode up through Malibu for a total of 19 miles...and is my butt sore!!! :ignore: 

Anyways, I feel like my life is returning more to normal and I'm better able to work program some more!


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Deal or no deal?*

I'm so proud of everyone on this thread. No matter what you've lost, you're all committed to a healthy change!

I am now down 14 pounds - 8 to go! That would put me at 145 - 5 foot  4 inches - which is what the BMI charts say is correct. Since I work out a lot, I figure I can probably stop there even though it's the top of my "correct weight." 

I wish weight loss were like deal or no deal. At 153, if I could hit DEAL, I'd lock this weight in for life. I could  never lose nor gain a pound . DEAL.

At what weight would you hit DEAL? you have to tell your sex, height, and DEAL weight to play.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2009)

Count me in I am over 200 pounds now.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow Zac495, congratulations!!!     That is fantastic.  I wish I could say the same for me.  I am still not at "DEAL" range...

I have put on a pound this week thanks to a stop at Chevy's for Valentine's day.  Lots of chips, salsa and a Margarita did me in.  I still have not recovered.  I am bummed that one meal would mess up my weight loss but like you said, it is in the past.  I am back on track (mostly) except for the mocha I am enjoying this afternoon...

Everyone keep it up.  I am working out regularly on the bike and feel great despite the weight ups and downs.

Katherine


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 19, 2009)

30 pounds more and I'd be at DEAL.

lost a pound more after not losing anything for a few weeks.  I'm trying to stay motivated.  I think the key is you really need to focus everyday on what you eat, what you drink*water) and how much exercise you do.

I took a few nights off from the gym feeling a little under the weather.

I have new motivation as I have somewhere to be at first week of april.   I'd like the people I haven't seen for a year to see me thin!!!!


I can see the difference in me so that helps.


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 20, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> 30 pounds more and I'd be at DEAL.
> 
> lost a pound more after not losing anything for a few weeks.  I'm trying to stay motivated.  I think the key is you really need to focus everyday on what you eat, what you drink*water) and how much exercise you do.
> 
> ...



Yeah! Guess what? I'm turning 50 - AK (that's another thread) March 14th. My friends are having a big party for me the 7th. People haven't seen me (some of them) for awhile - that was motivation. I have to buy new clothes.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 20, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Yeah! Guess what? I'm turning 50 - AK (that's another thread) March 14th. My friends are having a big party for me the 7th. People haven't seen me (some of them) for awhile - that was motivation. I have to buy new clothes.



I'm right with you sister - just later this year.

Congratulations on your weight loss.  You are going to look awesome at your party.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 20, 2009)

Down 1.2 lbs at weigh-in this morning...down 10 lbs thus far for 2009!  

This was a good week with what I believe is the right combination of foods for breakfast for me.   I've brought my breakfast and lunch every day this week, and for that matter have had dinner at home all week long.  (hmmmmm).

We've got a b-day dinner at Olive Garden Sunday so I'm working at staying the course and continuing to be very good so I can endulge without being miserable. 

Re: Deal or no deal card:  I have several set points depending on where I've been in my life.  220 lbs is one of them...195 is another.  I'm male, mid-40's @ 5'10".   I'd be doing VERY well to reach 220 by the end of the year.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well... WW wasn't working for me because I could cheat so easily.  So, the other day I bought the Biggest Loser 30 Day Jump Start Diet.  I'm only on day two but I like it because it tells me exactly what to eat and how much and how much to exercise.  I needed something where I didn't need to make too many decisions.  Now, I watch the show and I thought the food would include a lot of processed food and I'm surprised to learn that isn't the case with the Biggest Loser.  There is very little processed foods in the diet. 

Here's a sample day:

Breakfast:  Ham & Cheese melt made with 2 egg whites, LF cheese, 1 oz ham on Whole wheat English Muffin; 3/4 cup blueberries, 8 oz Fat free milk & Tea or coffee

Snack: large apple & low fat string cheese, iced water

Lunch: Turkey Wrap: 2 oz turkey breast, 1/4 lettuce, 2 slices tomatoes & 2 tsp Dijion mustard in Multigrain Tortilla; 6 baby carrots, 1 cup jicama sticks & ice water or iced tea

Snack 2 servings (4 pieces) Hummus Deviled eggs basically homemade hummus in an egg white.  No yolk.

Dinner:  5 oz chicken, 8 asparagus spears, 1 cup cherry tomatoes with 1 TBSP balsamic Vinegar & 1 TBSP fresh basil & 8 oz milk.

So far... I was really hungry yesterday but felt fine this morning.  I'm tracking on WW and it was 19.5 points total for the day.  I think, processed food was moving me off track too.  

Good luck everyone...


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 24, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Well... WW wasn't working for me because I could cheat so easily.  So, the other day I bought the Biggest Loser 30 Day Jump Start Diet.  I'm only on day two but I like it because it tells me exactly what to eat and how much and how much to exercise.  I needed something where I didn't need to make too many decisions.  Now, I watch the show and I thought the food would include a lot of processed food and I'm surprised to learn that isn't the case with the Biggest Loser.  There is very little processed foods in the diet.
> 
> Here's a sample day:
> 
> ...



What was your baseline point range on WW's?


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 24, 2009)

I gained a pound back and it made me SO SAD. I know, I know, I know... but still.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 24, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> What was your baseline point range on WW's?


Mine was 24.  So, I know this will feel like starving to me.  But I figured if I can't make it through the day I can add an extra fruit or zero point vegetable soup.  I'm really like today.  Today I'm have 6 CA rolls for lunch made with brown rice.  So, I'm happy.  I like I'm not filing up on carbs.  And, I realize WW has the same program but I didn't like you could as much as you wanted on the plan.  I just need some really strict guidelines for now.


----------



## Holysmoke (Feb 24, 2009)

I gave up high fructose corn syrup and lost 20 lbs.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 24, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Mine was 24.  So, I know this will feel like starving to me.  But I figured if I can't make it through the day I can add an extra fruit or zero point vegetable soup.  I'm really like today.  Today I'm have 6 CA rolls for lunch made with brown rice.  So, I'm happy.  I like I'm not filing up on carbs.  And, I realize WW has the same program but I didn't like you could as much as you wanted on the plan.  I just need some really strict guidelines for now.



I think the thing to keep in mind is the title is "Jump Start" diet.   You don't want to be doing this for long periods.   19 points sounds a bit light...but you have the right idea adding soup or fruit as you deem necessary.

As a very loose rule of thumb, 1 WW point = 50 calories (approximately).  Thus a 20 point day is only 1000 calories, more or less.   Strict is fine but make sure you are getting enough to sustain you.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 24, 2009)

*down another pound*

down another pound - and broke thru to a lower ten digit.

Should have been this focused a few years ago.

Can't wait to get to goal weight.

keep up the great work everyone.

I have to get to the gym tonight.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 24, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> I think the thing to keep in mind is the title is "Jump Start" diet.   You don't want to be doing this for long periods.   19 points sounds a bit light...but you have the right idea adding soup or fruit as you deem necessary.
> 
> As a very loose rule of thumb, 1 WW point = 50 calories (approximately).  Thus a 20 point day is only 1000 calories, more or less.   Strict is fine but make sure you are getting enough to sustain you.


  I think, that only holds true (WW 1 = 50 calories) if you are eating carbs.  Per the Biggest Loser book I'm eating approx 1,500 calories just most of them are in vegetables & fruit & whole grains.  I'm really seeing how 1/2 the plate must be veggies.  There are very few carbs on the diet.  Once the 30 days are up I'll probably go back to the WW way but make sure I eat more "healthy" type foods.  I was snacking too much on WW desserts, 100 Calorie snack paks, jello cups, diet pepsi, etc.. instead of grabbing a fruit or veggies to eat.  I'm hoping this will help me lose some of the cravings.  However, tonight I'm in a real "pickle" as I didn't realize that I had a girl scout and PTA meeting so, no chance to make dinner.  I'll probably repeat yesterday's lunch.  To stay on track.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 24, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> down another pound - and broke thru to a lower ten digit.
> 
> Should have been this focused a few years ago.
> 
> ...


  Yay... good job... I can't wait until Thursday when I weigh myself.  I told myself that I would wait until then instead of being a slave to the scale.


----------



## Patri (Feb 24, 2009)

Holysmoke said:


> I gave up high fructose corn syrup and lost 20 lbs.



Huh? Where did you use that?


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 25, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I think, that only holds true (WW 1 = 50 calories) if you are eating carbs.  Per the Biggest Loser book I'm eating approx 1,500 calories just most of them are in vegetables & fruit & whole grains.  I'm really seeing how 1/2 the plate must be veggies.  There are very few carbs on the diet.  Once the 30 days are up I'll probably go back to the WW way but make sure I eat more "healthy" type foods.  I was snacking too much on WW desserts, 100 Calorie snack paks, jello cups, diet pepsi, etc.. instead of grabbing a fruit or veggies to eat.  I'm hoping this will help me lose some of the cravings.  However, tonight I'm in a real "pickle" as I didn't realize that I had a girl scout and PTA meeting so, no chance to make dinner.  I'll probably repeat yesterday's lunch.  To stay on track.



Actually no.  There is a math formula which derives a point value by calculating total calorie value, fat & fiber grams to = point value.  I've ran through it a few times and it's not restricted to carbs.  (That's the nerd in me talking right there!)

That said, I get what you are saying about snacking and broad food choices.  I understand what you are doing.  Hang in there.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 25, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Actually no.  There is a math formula which derives a point value by calculating total calorie value, fat & fiber grams to = point value.  I've ran through it a few times and it's not restricted to carbs.  (That's the nerd in me talking right there!)
> 
> That said, I get what you are saying about snacking and broad food choices.  I understand what you are doing.  Hang in there.


  I disagree as I can find tons of foods that are one point that are greater than 50 calories.  Maybe you aren't looking at enough high fiber foods.  For example, Orowheat makes double fiber bread that has 8 grams of fiber and 70 calories per slice.  It is one point on WW.  If you take a bunch of those 20 calories and add them up you'll get extra calories.  I truely believe weight loss is achieved by increasing your fiber intake thru fruits and vegetables and high fiber foods.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 25, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I disagree as I can find tons of foods that are one point that are greater than 50 calories.  Maybe you aren't looking at enough high fiber foods.  For example, Orowheat makes double fiber bread that has 8 grams of fiber and 70 calories per slice.  It is one point on WW.  If you take a bunch of those 20 calories and add them up you'll get extra calories.  I truely believe weight loss is achieved by increasing your fiber intake thru fruits and vegetables and high fiber foods.



Here's the formula:  One point = (calories/50) + (fat grams/12) - (min{r, 4}/5)

see the link below for an explanation.

http://www.thefactsaboutfitness.com/research/diet.htm

Lastly...50 calories = 1 point not a definitive value by any stretch of the imagination, but rather a loose rule of thumb when you need to quickly assess the points value and you only know the calories.   Generally when you increase the fiber, the point value goes down a bit and when you increase the fat grams, the point value goes up.

In my first post where I gave this value I wrote:  "As a very loose rule of thumb, 1 WW point = 50 calories (approximately)."


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2009)

been stuck at 248/249 for a few weeks.  although I have had to put 2 new holes in my belts recently, so thats good.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 27, 2009)

That's really good Brian!

Weigh-in this morning had me down 0.2 lbs.  Not exactly what I was hoping for, but sometimes we hit platues along the way.  I had a lot of activity this week and I recall last Saturday biking up a hill I HATE while telling myself I do it because I like the weight loss.   THAT didn't exactly happen the way I thought!!!!

I feel a bit like those on the biggest looser who have terrific 1st and/or 2nd week weight loss, work out harder and hit the platue wall.   At least I've seen that and know it happens.

The good news is it was STILL down.  Now it's time to look over my journal, review what I ate and improve where I can.

Keep at it folks!


----------



## SDKath (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to the TUG PLATEAU thread!  Actually, I am UP a pound!   Sooooo disappointed.  I have been following my diet about 90% and the other 10% I have been eating nothing but salad with roasted chicken and light Ranch dressing.  I also worked out EVERY day this week.  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

I think I need to shake things up a bit.  My body is obviously "over" Jenny Craig 200 calorie meals and it's not helping despite the price tag.  I am going ot dust off my old South Beach diet and try a low carb program for a month to see if it helps.  I am really at my wit's end on what else to do since I am eating 1200-1500 calories a day consistently now for months.   

Sigh, sigh, sigh. 

Katherine


----------



## bass (Feb 27, 2009)

Went to WW last week and was up .4 lb.   Checked in yesterday and stayed the same (I was sure that I had lost 1 lb. or maybe even 2).    I'm still in and I am going to try to lose 1 lb a week.  Good luck to everyone.  

Nancy


----------



## bass (Mar 6, 2009)

Went to WW yesterday.   Lost 1.4 lb. finally.   I thought it was never going to happen again.   I feel more confident now.  Good luck everyone.

Nancy


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 7, 2009)

I understand the plateau feeling. I am not down to 151 and kind of stuck. I have one week until I turn 50, so I have one week to lose 1 pound. I SHOULD be able to do that. 

I'm still doing Nutrisystem - but I can't wait to be done with it. One problem is it gives you a lot of gas - I hear because it's high in fiber. HAs anyone had gas problems with higher fiber foods?

145 is my goal - but sometimes I think - what would be wrong with 135? And then I think - because at one point it'll be time to stop the focus on this losing and focus on maintaining.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 9, 2009)

Sooooo, how is everyone doing?

I am STILL the same weight I was in Jan and Feb.  No progress one way or the other.  Soooo frustrating.  I think my metabolism has had enough dieting.  Sigh.  I work out 30 minutes just about every day!  SIgh, sigh, sigh.

Katherine


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 9, 2009)

Up 2.4 (grumble grumble grumble). 

I know why...but it's still not fun.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 10, 2009)

I had my birthday party Saturday (but don't turn 50 until this Saturday) - and went off Nutrisystem for 2 days - was careful, but put back 2 lbs. I have to work , work, work to get rid of them. Now I have 7 to get to goal. I can SEE IT


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 12, 2009)

haven't been on for a while.  Lost my Mom last week.  So sad.

All last week didnt' go to Gym and eat terrible - soda's and chocalate.  Oh well.

This week been to gym 3 days in a row.  A little sore from (trying) to run on the treadmill.  Weight about the same - maybe dropped a pound.

I have to refocus on working out, eating heatlhy, drinking water and losing weight.  I know it is coming off, just can't let up the focus.


----------



## njdoofus (Mar 12, 2009)

*Too late to join?*

Just found TUG this week and bought my membership this morning (though I didn't get my info by email yet). Is it too late to join in? I started on Jan. 2 at 241.5 and was at 218 this a.m.


----------



## cherrysaw (Mar 12, 2009)

Boy I am really late getting in on this subject. I have been trying hard to eat right & exercise but it is so hard... I get started & do really well for a few weeks then a weekend will come where I am out at an occasion- eat very badly & just continue it... uugghhh. 
I am looking to lose about 10lbs. I know it's not alot of weight to lose but it has been such a struggle.
I started a spinning class this past Sunday. Has anyone on here done this? It is so hard. I truly have no muscles in my legs. It's all I can do to pedal that darn bike for the 45 minute class. I can't do all the stand up work as I can't move back & forth off that seat... and let's just mention that teeny tiny hard as a rock seat... after the 1st class I was unable to sit on a hard surface for 24 hours or better!!! They are horrific. I have continued to torture myself this week getting in my three 45 minute classes. If anyone has any advice about the spinning aside form "stop doing it" LOL I'll take it!!
Sue


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 12, 2009)

njdoofus said:


> Just found TUG this week and bought my membership this morning (though I didn't get my info by email yet). Is it too late to join in? I started on Jan. 2 at 241.5 and was at 218 this a.m.




wow - how did you lose that much weight so fast?

Never too late to join.  Welcome.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 12, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> haven't been on for a while.  Lost my Mom last week.  So sad.
> 
> All last week didnt' go to Gym and eat terrible - soda's and chocalate.  Oh well.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry about your mother. Just worry about you right now.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 12, 2009)

njdoofus said:


> Just found TUG this week and bought my membership this morning (though I didn't get my info by email yet). Is it too late to join in? I started on Jan. 2 at 241.5 and was at 218 this a.m.



We would love to have you!!

Cherrysaw - Spinning hurts your butt for the first 3 times - you get used to it. You burn about 600 calories - go for it!


----------



## cherrysaw (Mar 12, 2009)

Cherrysaw - Spinning hurts your butt for the first 3 times - you get used to it. You burn about 600 calories - go for it![/QUOTE]


Well today was day 3- it still hurts!!! I think it will still hurt on day 4 too!! I think I may pick up a seat cover... I am hoping that will help.


----------



## njdoofus (Mar 12, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> wow - how did you lose that much weight so fast?
> 
> Never too late to join.  Welcome.



Thanks for having me. At 241 on my 5'6" frame, there was plenty of room to lose. I basically completely overhauled my diet (which was horrendous), and started exercising (which I had been doing zero). The first 15 came off quickly. I've hit a bit of a wall the last two weeks, but breaking through the 20-pound mark felt pretty good.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 13, 2009)

My birthday is tomorrow - and last weekend was a lot of drinking. I realized that's what I'm doing wrong again - suddenly. So today I slow that down (meaning - I can have a glass of wine, not 3 - I don't have a drinking problem, but I do love my yummy wine).

So here's to losing again.


----------



## bass (Mar 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ellen   Enjoy your day!

Went to WW yesterday and gained back the 1.4 lbs that I lost last week but will try very hard to do better this week.

Good luck everyone.

Nancy


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 14, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> My birthday is tomorrow - and last weekend was a lot of drinking. I realized that's what I'm doing wrong again - suddenly. So today I slow that down (meaning - I can have a glass of wine, not 3 - I don't have a drinking problem, but I do love my yummy wine).
> 
> So here's to losing again.



I love wine also.  I gave it up a few month ago when I started to really want to lose weight.  I think I will have to add it back it, as I really nice a glass of wine at least a few times a week.

Enjoy your birthday!!!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 14, 2009)

Here ya go: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/red-wine/HB00089


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay - last night I did not avoid wine. Ugh. ugh. I promise to get better now that this silly birthday is over.   I did not weight myself.

Hang in everyone! This can be a slump time. Let's keep this thread going and keep us on track!


----------



## cherrysaw (Mar 15, 2009)

update on the spinning: I participated in my 4th class today. I did go buy a softer seat cover at Dick's which REALLY helped. Today was the first time I could actually do all the "up, down" stuff. The last 3 classes it was all I could do to just pedal that bike. He also had a alittle Jon Bon Jovi on today which will always get me working hard!
Anyway, my goal with this class is 3X/week. I hope it makes a difference in my weight loss goal.
Sue


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2009)

I ate healthy all week and it looks like I am up a pound.  :annoyed:   No idea what is going on or what to do.  Working out every night for 30 minutes, eating 1200-1500 calories and no change in my weight for months.     At least I look more fit.  But I want to lose another 5-10 pounds....  I want my pre-pregnancy weight back.  SIGH!!!

Katherine


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 16, 2009)

Up 0.6 lbs last Friday.  I've been away from the computer & the site so this was the first opportunity I had to post.  I'm also not very happy with myself and lack of focus.

On-ward.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 16, 2009)

I think there is something wrong with all of our scales!   

Katherine


----------



## njdoofus (Mar 19, 2009)

Stuck, stuck, stuck. Unchanged in the last week. Need one more pound for a 10% loss on the year, but I just can't seem to get it.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 21, 2009)

njdoofus said:


> Stuck, stuck, stuck. Unchanged in the last week. Need one more pound for a 10% loss on the year, but I just can't seem to get it.



Me too.  Weigh in had me up a pound but I went after lunch, when usually I got right after breakfast.  Soo I am guessing I am even again -- another week.  SIGH.

GOing to work out...  again...

Katherine


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 21, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I ate healthy all week and it looks like I am up a pound.  :annoyed:   No idea what is going on or what to do.  Working out every night for 30 minutes, eating 1200-1500 calories and no change in my weight for months.     At least I look more fit.  But I want to lose another 5-10 pounds....  I want my pre-pregnancy weight back.  SIGH!!!
> 
> Katherine



Katherine,
I just saw my doctor (annual check up). She said my weight (though still 5 pounds above what the BMI says) is perfect. She said you need to consider bone structure (though you wouldn't look at me and call me a big person, my bones are medium/large), age (stinks - but it's true), and how much you work out (I work out a ton giving me muscle mass). She told me I am AT my goal.

she also said that when people diet and do well - lose weight - and then hit a plateau a few pounds away from goal (and pre-pregnancy thoughts), the body is often saying - "This is where you belong. Don't lose more." 

She said as woman we should remember calcium being a HUGE thing to consider in our diets (or get pills) and stop obsessing about every pound (and she is a thin, beautiful, 47 year old woman who LIKES looking good). 

So Katherine, do you look good? I do. I can say that! Would I like to lose 6 more? Yes. Maybe I will. Maybe I won't. 

Here's another thing - right now you and I are wishing we looked like we did 10, 20 years ago. But 20 years ago, weren't you thinking you looked to fat?

IN 20 years, we're going to look back and wish we enjoyed how we look today. ENJOY HOW YOU LOOK TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 22, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Up 0.6 lbs last Friday.  I've been away from the computer & the site so this was the first opportunity I had to post.  I'm also not very happy with myself and lack of focus.
> 
> On-ward.



Busy week with a what seemed to be a carefree, throw caution to the wind attidude about what I was eating.  Had four meals out, all with very high calories (& points) plus a couple of others where I was a bit better behaved.  Attended my friday meeting at a substitute location this week in NYC and was up .8 lbs.   Leader thought it could be water retention from the flying...but I'm certain it was the food.   

I've been very active this weeked, but now am sitting on the couch (I can't move :hysterical: ) here at SCI after a 10 mile run catching up on days worth of Tug posts.  A bit later after a dip in the hot tub I'll be looking at the calendar for the next 30 days of events and travel which are significant and will be plotting out strategies and menus for this period.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 29, 2009)

Friday's weigh-in yielded a 1.2 lb loss.   FINALLY!

Looks like being a little bit better behave and the running helped.   Ran another long run this morning.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 29, 2009)

Yaaay!  Congratulations!!!!   

I am down a pound too this week.  I am being more careful too and actually watching my salt intake as my counselor this Friday told me that the fluctuations are likely not my poor diet (I am eating really healthy and "clean" these days) but my sodium and water retention.  I am not a huge salt addict but I do love popcorn so I am thinking I might substitute that for something lower in salt.

In any case, my thyroid labs came back all normal (no surprises I guess).  The great news is that my cholesterol is AWESOME!  It was really good in my 20s, then slipped quite a bit in my 30s when my kids were young and we were eating lots of Mac N Cheese or McDonald's.  Since I have been dieting and working out daily, my cholesterol is back down.  And so are my blood sugars, which had me concerned because my family history of diabetes is very strong on both sides.

Total Cholesterol: 167 (was 203  )
LDL: 103 (was 119)
HDL: 67 (was 54 so the exercise brought it up,  )
Trigs: 89 (was 111)
Fasting glucose: 99 (was 109)

Happy weekend!  Katherine


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 29, 2009)

Lost 12 pounds so far this year.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm still in.  I haven't been on the computer much lately.  Missed a ton of tug posts.

I still am working out 5-7 days a week.  Haven't lost much lately, but it will come.


----------



## bass (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm still in too.   Lost .2 lbs at WW last Thursday.   Wish I could do better.   I'm still trying.   Best of luck to all.

Nancy


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 31, 2009)

For some reason I've just recently discovered a really good willpower to eat better. I've always been a workout guy 5-6 times a week of cardio and weightlifting, but my diet always worked against all that working out. 

I think its because my son is 8 and I'm very active coaching all his sports teams, and I want to continue that for as long as I can so I need to be in good shape. 

Over the lasty 3 weeks I've lost about 12 lbs becaase I'm eating better with dessert only once a week. If I eat right with my active life and work out schedule I'll drop every extra pound I'm carrying, with is now about 20-25lbs. 

Good luck to everyone, and if you can use your kids or loved ones as motivation to do so, it works for me.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 4, 2009)

Friday's weigh-in showed a 2.6 lb loss after a week of relatively good behavior and lots of activity. :whoopie: 

So what did I do over the next 24 hours?   Ate chinese food, pizza, several beers and slept in late this morning.   (sick, sick, sick).

I was supposed to go on a long run this morning with the running group...they left 30 minutes ago as I sit here typing this.   

I detect sabotage in the making.   Time to make some plans and get moving!

I leave for back to back weeks next Friday...week one in Orlando (vacation), week two in Las Vegas (for business).   Lots of planning ahead.


----------



## Ginny (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm checking in, after being off for a few months. The winter months are alway hard to diet, but when the days start to get longer I once again feel the urge to lose some weight. Trying to make permanent changes is very slowwww. 

I've been going to a nutrition/weight loss class with a certified nutritionist and that has been really helpful. She suggested the online health and nutrition social network site, "SparkPeople." which has been great! There are some good databases for keeping track of nutrition and fitness, forums, articles, 'teams' for competitive fitness, motivation... and it's totally free. It's been working better for me than the online tools I've paid for. 

It's at http://www.sparkpeople.com

--Ginny


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 4, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Katherine,
> 
> ... She said you need to consider bone structure (though you wouldn't look at me and call me a big person, my bones are medium/large),!!!!!


 
My doc said he's never seen a fat skeleton.  

Brian


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 5, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> My doc said he's never seen a fat skeleton.
> 
> Brian



:hysterical: 

Now come on - you KNOW what I mean. You can't compare tiny women to larger boned women - they WILL weight more. MEN! 

Down 18 pounds total - stuck again- but I think my trip to Arizona will help - we'll hike at the Grand Canyon which is exercise I'm not used to.


----------



## dmharris (Apr 5, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Katherine,
> 
> Here's another thing - right now you and I are wishing we looked like we did 10, 20 years ago. But 20 years ago, weren't you thinking you looked to fat?
> 
> IN 20 years, we're going to look back and wish we enjoyed how we look today. ENJOY HOW YOU LOOK TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ellen,

This is so true.  Yesterday I found a box of old journals from my 20's and early 30's when I was less than 120 lbs. and wanted to be 108!  I thought I was fat, fat, fat!!  Now 35 pounds heavier I don't think it, I KNOW IT!  

So for Lent, instead of giving up something, I took up exercise 3 days a week as a commitment to God!  And guess what?  I have been at it every week, religiously (no pun intended!).  My motivation has been great!  Imagine the repercussions if you don't do what you promised to God!  So I'm sticking to it!  And even without dieting I've dropped 5 pounds!

I also agree about yummy wine and how it does add on the pounds.  Hard to give up with a good plate of spaghetti, isn't it?

And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## SDKath (Apr 13, 2009)

You guys are too funny!  I love the fat skeleton comment.  I will have to use that again.  

dmharris, congrats on your loss!  I think exercise is the KEY to losing weight.  I know when I miss a week, even if I eat well, my weight doesn't change.  When I exercise, I can get my scale to move in the right direction, even if slowly.

I am doing well this week, down 2 pounds, but for all the wrong reasons.  I got the stomach flu Tuesday night and it is now Sunday and I still can't eat a full meal!  My tummy is still so gurgly and upset and my appetite is nowhere to be found.  I have not been well enough to exercise either.  SIGH.  So while I am down, I am not sure how much will come back when I get back to normal.  In any case, I am going to continue to eat healthy and hope that it stays down the 2 pounds I earned by throwing up for a week!

Katherine


----------



## pjrose (Apr 13, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I am doing well this week, down 2 pounds, but for all the wrong reasons.  I got the stomach flu Tuesday night and it is now Sunday and I still can't eat a full meal!  My tummy is still so gurgly and upset and my appetite is nowhere to be found.



That happened to me the other week when I ate sugar-free jelly beans - I don't think I've ever been so bloated and gassy, and then the trips to the bathroom.....  OMG, those things were EVIL


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 13, 2009)

I should have posted earlier...down 0.6 lbs last Friday and I'm very fortunate to have registered that. 

I'm in Orlando now doing the parks and lazing about the resort thing.   Not exactly a weight loss condusive week...but on the otherhand we're doing most of our own cooking in the unit.

Next week I'm in Las Vegas and that will be a real challange.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi there,

Just reporting in that I managed to lose ANOTHER pound this week so I am thrilled!!!  :whoopie:   I read a great article a couple days ago about diet plateaus (the story of my life it seems).  It said to really vary your exercise type and intensity and also vary the amount of food you eat each day.  Basically it recommended eating very little one day (like a couple points below your minimum points if you are doing WW) and then eating MORE than you should the next day.  By keeping your food intake dynamic, your metabolism will not slow so much.

I like this idea!  Here is what happened to me last week.  I had the stomach flu so I hardly ate anything all week!  I initially lost like 4 pounds and then it quickly came back when I started drinking fluids again.  I was even for the week despite eating NOTHING for almost 6 days!  Then this past week I recovered and ate what I was supposed to for my diet.  All of a sudden, I am down 3-4 pounds.  As a matter of fact, my biggest drop was the day I overate (DH and I celebrated our anniversary).  HMMMMMMMMMMM.

So now I am trying to stay disciplined and trying to eat less today than I should even for my diet plan.  THen tomorrow I will have a bit more of a splurge and see what happens.  In the end, we should be "even" for the calories consumed for the week but I am trying the varied approach to see if it helps.

I am now at the lowest weight I have been since my kids so I am happy so far.    Katherine


----------



## bass (Apr 20, 2009)

I gained 2 lbs 2 weeks ago at WW.  Last week I lost 1 lb.  I'm still below goal but I'm disappointed in myself.  If I could lose 5 lbs. I would feel better.   Still trying. Keep it going everyone.    

Nancy


----------



## bass (Apr 20, 2009)

Katherine,

I meant to say congratulations.   You've kept it up!  You go girl!!

Nancy:


----------



## SDKath (Apr 21, 2009)

bass said:


> Katherine,
> 
> I meant to say congratulations.   You've kept it up!  You go girl!!
> 
> Nancy:



Thanks!  COngrats to you too for the loss.  Even if it's losing the same few pounds over and over again, we could be like the rest of the world -- putting on 5 pounds more every single year!  

I had a low fat version pesto chicken tonight with peas.  Really yummy.  I need to work out but it's still 90 degrees here.  What's happening with our weather????  K


----------



## Elan (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't really been keeping up with this thread, but I did finally get serious about losing a few pounds at the beginning of April after returning from our Disneyland trip in late March.  

  I started out the month at 180.8 and am down to 176.2 as of this morning, so down 4.6 lbs in 3 weeks.  I am a little over 6'1", and am targeting sub 175 (hopefully 170) by Memorial Day.  I've found my biggest weakness is controlling portion size.  I typically avoid really bad stuff (carbs) anyway, but I can eat like a horse at meal time.   Limiting my portions and increasing my outdoor activity (due to better weather) has enabled me to make some progress toward my goal.  Now to stick with it........

  Jim


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 21, 2009)

I was up 1.8 lbs at my weigh-in last Saturday.

I've been on the road again, in Orlando last week on vacation...Las Vegas this week for a trade show.   Last week we cooked at our ts most of the week and I thought I was being careful along with alot of walking at the Disney parks.

The reality though was there was lots of ice cream, beer and other snacks that I wasn't really keeping track of and my regular excercise regime went right out the window as well.  The one thing I am happy about is I found a meeting while I was in Orlando and weighed in.

This week I have a couple of vendor dinners, one last night were I essentially went over a cliff.  I have a buffet today at lunch time where I need to excercise control and hopefully after that I'll just stick to Lean Cuisene  &/or more normal food cooking again at my unit for the duration.   This particular show has always been a landmine to my efforts.

Onward.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 22, 2009)

Elan, congrats on the weight loss!  Portion control is hreally hard for me too.  But what I have learned lately is that I can fill my entire plate as long as 3/4 of it is low cal foods like veggies.  It feels like I am eating a ton but in reality I am just having the vegetables, which are not fattening.  Then a tiny 1/4 of my big fat plate is my protein/carbs.  And I dish out everything the first time and make myself promise not to reach for seconds.

UWSurfer -- don't give up.  Travelling is soooo hard!  I dunno how you manage with all the temptations.  I find that the only time I can lose is if I do Lean Cousines (which are obviously very portion controlled so one can't cheat).  This week we have some drug rep lunches and they are killing me.  The food is always yummy take out.

So my new thing is to make a salad out of everything!  It doesn't matter if they bring me sandwitches from Panera or teriyaki bowls from Chix, I take out all the carbs and put them aside.  Then I just pile the meat and whatever veggies there are on a bunch of lettuce I keep in the fridge and then use my low fat dressing on top.  They look at me like I am nuts but it seems to help me feel more full and not ingest so many calories.  I thereby avoid the mayo and heavy dressings plus all the really dense breads and rice/pasta combos.

Katherine


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have lost a total of 21 pounds and 2 sizes! Nutrisystem really worked for me.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Ellen!!! 

How about some motivating before and after pix!  How long have you been doing Nutrisystem?  And what happens now that you are done??  Do you still do some of their meals as maintenance?  

I am so happy for you!!!   

Katherine


----------



## ownsmany (Apr 26, 2009)

I lost 28 pounds since Nov and want to lose another 20.  Just exercise (almost every day) and watching what I eat.  
the key is to just keep on track.  Even if you "go off the wagon", get back on and be focused.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Here are the before and after pictures*



SDKath said:


> Congrats Ellen!!!
> 
> How about some motivating before and after pix!  How long have you been doing Nutrisystem?  And what happens now that you are done??  Do you still do some of their meals as maintenance?
> 
> ...








This is me with my skinny sister at Thanksgiving.






This is me with my (still) skinny sister at my 50th birthday in March.

I started Nutrisystem in January - did it full blast for 2 months. Now I'm on their lunch and snacks (sometimes dinner) for maintenance - though I'd like to lose a little more...


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 27, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> I lost 28 pounds since Nov and want to lose another 20.  Just exercise (almost every day) and watching what I eat.
> the key is to just keep on track.  Even if you "go off the wagon", get back on and be focused.



Congratulations!!!! That's a lot. Are you at goal?


----------



## Glynda (Apr 27, 2009)

*What's working, though slowly, for me...*

I've lost 32 pounds in a little over a year.  I haven't really changed what I eat (though I do feel that I've had less appetite). I love chocolate and I eat one candy bar a day. 

I've changed how much I move. We have two homes and I split my time between them. Beginning last Fall, when in NC, I work out three days a week...mostly weight training to strenghten my back...just twenty minutes on a treadmill.  I don't like it but I make myself go because I hired a trainer, pay in advance and know he's made a trip to the gym to train me. Otherwise, I'd make excuses. When in SC, I walk, walk, walk.  Not fast, not telling myself it's to lose weight, just long walks around Charleston...to get a skinny Starbucks latte, the newspaper, shopping, looking, etc.  

It's frustrating to go back to NC, work out three days, and still gain a pound or two back that I lost while in SC... then go back to SC and though eating at restaurants and thus eating bread ,desserts, etc.,that I wouldn't in NC, I still lose more pounds than in NC.  It's got to be the walking there! I've only managed to get ahead by three pounds in the past two months but I really don't care as long as I don't gain back beyond a weight I've set as not acceptable for me again. Losing more would be great too! And I know you'll think/say that if I'd just drop the candy bar, the bread and desserts in restaurants, walk in NC, etc., I could lose more and you'd be right.  But I know me.  If I deny myself too much, if I tell myself that I'm on a diet...that there are things I can not have...if I set up a menu, well, it's over because my mind becomes constantly focused on food, food, food and also because,well, I'm just rebellious and that's a sure way for me to sabatoge myself.  Diets have never worked for me long term.  I've lost lots of pounds over the years but usually just to put them back on plus more. This seems to be working for me long term.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 1, 2009)

I new it wouldn't be a fun weigh-in this morning.  I got knocked out of my routines and fell into many bad habits while I was away and didn't return to my good habits while I was back this week.  I put on another three lbs over the past two weeks, in addition to the 1.8 while I was in Orlando. 

Of course upon reflection I not only wasn't doing things I should, I was doing many things I had no business doing.  It's my own fault.  grrrrrr

I'm not a happy camper this morning.   I did however go to the store after the meeting and stock up on the things which help me be successful and had breakfast and later today lunch using these items.

Not a happy camper at all.  
-------------------------

However,  I DID see Ellen's pic's...CONGRATULATIONS they are terrific!


----------



## SDKath (May 1, 2009)

Ellen, WOW WOW WOW!!!  You look great! I am so proud of you!!!!     You are my idol.  I want to put on skinny jeans too!

Glynda, congratulations on your weight loss. My mom lost 30 pounds doing Jenny Craig but mostly walking 4-5 miles a day!  I am seriously thinking of changing from biking to walking because that seems to work a little better.  Or I am just too used to my stationary bike to make it count.

UWSurfer, I am with you!  I am up a pound too.  It's the darn chocolate!  I just can't keep myself from eating M and M's and getting Mochas at Starbucks.  I don't eat a lot and I get nonfat mochas, but I think it's just all settling in me.  I need to withdraw myself from all the sweets and I am sure it would work.

I really need to commit again!  My skinny sister is coming to visit at the end of June and I soooo badly want to get rid of these last 10 pounds by then!!!  Argh.  I think I am going to try walking again to see if that helps my metabolism....

Katherine


----------



## Zac495 (May 9, 2009)

NOTHING worse than a skinny sister - you can do it!
My favorite saying is:

Lord, if I can't be skinny, let my friends be fat. :hysterical:


----------



## UWSurfer (May 11, 2009)

According to the bathroom scale I was up about a pound Saturday morning, so I pulled out a tried and true method and wore my helium filled socks as I stepped on the WW's scale.   (Yeah, right :rofl: )   Actually I did go jog for the first time in a week first thing...then did an errand and did a 10am weigh-in Saturday. 

I was down 1.2 lbs.   

Doing better with tracking and excercise.  Mothers Day BBQ didn't exactly match up with what I should had, but it's managable and I got back on my bike for the first time in over a month for 10 miles late today.  I've got plans to step up and return to my excercise regime this week, starting with an early morning swim and run Monday.   It's also bike to work week, with LA County's bike to work day this Thursday which I'll do.  http://www.bikeleague.org/programs/bikemonth/

Time to be serious and get back on this road once again.


----------



## Zac495 (May 11, 2009)

Do the Nutrisystem - if not the whole program- buy the snacks. They are 150 and totally satisfying!


----------



## SDKath (May 14, 2009)

SOoooooo how is everyone doing??  I am thinking we need some inspiration to get us back on track!  How about a mini challenge??

10 pounds before the 4th of July!?!?!?  Anyone with me??  I got a freebie coupon for Weight Watchers so I am going to sign up again for their trial offer for a month and just track my points. I am frankly so sick of microwave meals from Jenny Craig (plus they are sooo expensive) that I decided that I would like to go back to eating more freshly prepared food again and just try to keep track more carefully....

I have 21 points for each day plus 35 extra for the week so I am going to start writing it down again to see if i can lose a bit of weight.  I AM down a pound since 2 weeks ago so things are going the right direction, but I need motivation badly!!!

Anyone want to join me in the 10lb challenge??  We have a little over 7 weeks to do it...

Katherine


----------



## Dottie (May 14, 2009)

Keep up the great work!!!  I just weighed in yesterday at weight watches and made my goal weight.  It felt so great.  It took me nearly 16 months to lose 25 pounds.  The last few were really slow to lose but the struggle was worth it.  DH started with me and hit most mile markers before I did but a 28 day cruise last fall took him off track and he has just finished losing the 13 pounds he gained on the cruise.  He only has about 4 more pounds to make goal--has lost about 32 total.


----------



## SDKath (May 14, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Dottie!!!  I am so happy for you!  I cannot wait to be in your shoes!  I also know from my mom, who made goal a few months ago (35lb I think), that maintaining is not easy either.  

Any diet tips or tricks or advice to those of us slow losers who are still trying...?

Katherine


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Any diet tips or tricks or advice to those of us slow losers who are still trying...?
> 
> Katherine



Don't do anything to lose weight that you're not willing, or able, to do to keep it off.

Totat weight loss - 60ish pounds
Time at goal - almost seven years


----------



## ownsmany (May 15, 2009)

down 30 pounds in 6 months.  Starting to lose my motivation to get to the gym.  Still eating right - so that's good.

I need to kick up the gym visits to lose the last 20.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 15, 2009)

Down 0.4 lbs at weigh-in from Saturday. 

Given last Saturday's "loss" and the circumstances surrounding it, I'll take it.

I did in fact pick up the routines: running, riding & swimming again.  Now the trick is to be consistent.


----------



## Dottie (May 18, 2009)

SDKath said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Dottie!!!  I am so happy for you!  I cannot wait to be in your shoes!  I also know from my mom, who made goal a few months ago (35lb I think), that maintaining is not easy either.
> 
> Any diet tips or tricks or advice to those of us slow losers who are still trying...?
> 
> Katherine



Thanks Katherine.
Probably one very important thing was to write everything down.  When I stopped doing that, I kept on losing but so very slowly.  Trouble is that one reason I stopped writing was that I wanted to eat a little more and I did.  I don't think I could have done it without increasing my exercise.  I always exercise, but I bumped it up with more walking at a faster pace.

Congratulations to all of you who lost much more weight than I did.  I really do admire your achievement.  I am going to work very hard to keep the weight off.  It really feels good.  I lost 3 sizes and I hope to get to #4.  Might take a while.


----------



## SDKath (May 18, 2009)

Dottie said:


> Thanks Katherine.
> Probably one very important thing was to write everything down.  When I stopped doing that, I kept on losing but so very slowly.  Trouble is that one reason I stopped writing was that I wanted to eat a little more and I did.  I don't think I could have done it without increasing my exercise.  I always exercise, but I bumped it up with more walking at a faster pace.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who lost much more weight than I did.  I really do admire your achievement.  I am going to work very hard to keep the weight off.  It really feels good.  I lost 3 sizes and I hope to get to #4.  Might take a while.



You are so right!  When I stop writing things down, I cheat just a tad and therefore stop losing.  I don't really gain weight ever -- I just never lose.  I think I have been trying to lose these last 6-7 pounds for at least 8 months now!  I drop a pound, feel good so I don't keep as close track, and the pound comes back.  Lather, rinse and repeat.  

So I am in Hawaii as I write this, sipping a (small) margarita!  Hmmmmmmm.   :hysterical: 

Katherine


----------



## Zac495 (May 19, 2009)

SDKath said:


> You are so right!  When I stop writing things down, I cheat just a tad and therefore stop losing.  I don't really gain weight ever -- I just never lose.  I think I have been trying to lose these last 6-7 pounds for at least 8 months now!  I drop a pound, feel good so I don't keep as close track, and the pound comes back.  Lather, rinse and repeat.
> 
> So I am in Hawaii as I write this, sipping a (small) margarita!  Hmmmmmmm.   :hysterical:
> 
> Katherine



OH !!! Hawaii is not a great place to lose weight!!! Have fun - but good that it's small!  

I am up for a challenge. I am at a good goal, but scared of gaining back - so I want to lose 6 more. I'm in!


----------



## Dottie (May 20, 2009)

Enjoy Hawaii and those margaritas!  What help me (I think) on a long cruise was loading up on fresh fruits.  That should be an option in Hawaii.  Also, I increased my walking for the last few pounds.  That should be fun in Hawaii--especially long beach walks between margartas.  I walked a couple of miles before my last weigh in and sweated off nearly a pound in our hot Florida weather.  Can't do that for today's weigh in.  We are having Florida monsoon rains.  Luckily, they give you that 2 pound margin.


----------



## bass (May 21, 2009)

I'm ready for a new weight loss challenge.   Would like to lose 5 lbs.  Went to WW this morning and loss 1.2 lbs after gaining 1 lb next week.  Much success to everyone!
Nancy


----------



## njdoofus (Jun 24, 2009)

*Got lazy - put a lot back on.*

Made it to a 10% loss by the end of March, then got REALLY lazy and slipped back into bad habits.   Gave up a lot of my progress. Time to get my big butt in gear again.


----------



## bass (Jun 24, 2009)

Lost 1.6 lbs last at WW.   Hope to continue hearing good news this week.   Good luck everyone.

Nancy


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm about the same which I'm happy with - haven't lossed or gained.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2009)

OK, I'm finally in. I retired last week from a very sedentary job. DW has been talking about lapbanding. I would support her, but would rather see a genuine effort to lose weight normally- ie. eat less, move more. We have to do this together, or we're doomed to fail.

We started together last Sunday. South Beach, or as close to it as we can stand/remember. So far, I'm down 6.7 lbs in 3 days, Paula's down about 3. We know that in phase 1 (quite restrictive) we'll lose a bunch in water and stuff, then the loss will slow dramatically. I think this will be easier for me, 'cause I'm naturally moving around more and not constantly exposed to fast (fried) food, while DW is still doing her regular office job, though with a Gold's Gym membership. We may expand that to the family plan, but I must say I have no desire to be a 'gym rat'.

Stay tuned.....

Jim Ricks


----------



## swift (Jun 25, 2009)

I am on this journey as well. I haven't posted too much about it. I guess still fighting my own demons but I am getting braver about sharing it. I've lost a little over 45 lbs so far.

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd189/tl_swift/?action=view&current=dbc3dfe8.pbw


----------



## bass (Jun 26, 2009)

Had a bad weigh in yesterday at WW.  I thought for sure I had lost - but gained 1.4 lbs.   Starting over today.   Good luck everyone.
Nancy


----------



## Emily (Jun 26, 2009)

I spent last year as a fulltime college student and packed on the pounds eating junk washed down with mountain dew & red bull. I have done so well over the last 3-4 years, now i am back up +25lbs.  I will start on Monday.  Low carb.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

So this is so wierd!  I have been dieting for like a year now.  Slowly I have lost about 15-18 pounds and really toned up exercising (I didn't have a lot to lose but really needed to get more fit).  I have been the same weight for about 3 months now....

So I suddenly get a reallly bad case of plantar fasciitis (probably from all of the exercising I have been doing -- I have been feeling great!).  Anyway, I have taken off about 2 weeks from exercising and lo and behold, I am down 1 1/2 pounds!!  I have no idea how I did it.  But I am thrilled.  

Theresa, congrats on the weight loss!!!  That's amazing.  You should be proudly shouting it out to everyone!
Nancy, Sorry about the gain.  It's frustrating but like you said, you just need to start over.  I had a bad day yesterday, eating Mexican chips by the handfulls, but I am refocusing today....  
Emily, good luck on the diet.  Mountain Dew and Red Bull -- yuck!    Then again, I eat chocolate chips with sunflower seeds....  Shouldn't be talking.

Swim suit season is here for us so I am back on the wagon and hoping to start exercising again.  Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 27, 2009)

SDKath said:


> ... Anyway, I have taken off about 2 weeks from exercising and lo and behold, I am down 1 1/2 pounds!!
> 
> I have no idea how I did it. But I am thrilled.
> 
> .... Katherine


 
Could be some muscle loss because you are not exercising as much.  Don't get discouraged if you gain those pounds back when you start exercising again and regain that muscle.  Muscle pounds are good!


----------



## SDKath (Jul 1, 2009)

UGH!  You are absolutely right.  I got back to exercising this week and within 5 days I was up 2 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Katherine


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 1, 2009)

My weight crept up continously, which is why in large part I stopped posting.  Then a couple weeks ago I seriously considered switching to a different program (from WW's) and got really serious with my efforts.  I dropped 7 lbs that week...then reclaimed 3 the next week.  I'm about the same as I was from Friday's weigh-in...all within 10 lbs of my efforts a year ago.  

I just celebrated a birthday a week ago and decided to make it a goal to be down 50 lbs by my next birthday.  I have a couple mini-goals in between which I'm working on with a focus on being consistent with my excercise plans and I'm in my third week of this consistancy effort.  I have added commuting to work on my bike 2 - 3 times a week for a r/t distance of 12 - 15 miles per day depending on the route.

I won't post weekly updates here but will check-in from time to time as time marches on, hopefully with positive news!

Onward.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, DW and I have been pretty much on our version of South Beach phase 1 for 10 days now. I'm down 10.8 lbs and Paula's off about 7.6. The progress is slowing down some, which we expected. We are traveling for the July 4th long weekend, so won't be cooking at home for ourselves. It'll be interesting to see how much we slide back.

We expect to continue phase 1 (the most restrictive) for at least a week after we return home.

I foresee lots of walking the hills of San Francisco and salads.  

Jim Ricks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2009)

still stuck hovering around 245ish.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, it's been about 7 weeks since an update, to it's time for a bump. We are still at it. I'm down about 27 lbs in the 2 months since retirement and Paula is down nearly 15. We are rousting each other for a (fairly) vigorous 1 1/2- 2 mile walk every morning. We've been exploring the many trails here- along the Snake River Canyon, Rock Creek complex, and when the weather has been crummy, even inside a local mall (1/2 mile per lap- doing at least 3).

She's tried to get me excited to go to Gold's, but I _really_ hate it. I'm just not cut out to hang with the sort that haunts the place. 

I'd like to redistribute some of my bulk. A bit less middle would be welcome, but for now, I am going to see at what weight level I hit equilibrium between calorie intake and burn off. Perhaps it will call for some concentrated effort on certain muscle groups and the best place to do that may be the gym  

Looking forward to needing a seriously refreshed wardrobe before a couple of upcoming TS trips- Mazatlan in January and with the Cruising TUGgers lap of the W. Mediterranean in June. 

Theresa, Good going on your loss! Hope everyone is at least maintaining.

Jim Ricks


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2009)

We never got in on this but though we would share our story. Started to eat less and watch what we eat more about 10 weeks ago. We also started walking after work for about about a month ago. We worked our way up from walking only one mile and now we are walking about two.

So far I am down 31lbs and DW is down 14lbs. My wife also goes to a massage therapist regularly. Her therapist has noticed that her muscles are far less sense and her breathing is better since she has started walking.

We go on vacation in about two weeks, so it will be tough for the week when we won't be at home eating our new usual fare, though since we will have a 2BR with a full kitchen we should still be able to eat reasonable.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 26, 2009)

OK guys and gals -- back to school time.  I am creating a new thread called TUG Weight Loss Party Fall/Holiday 2009 since this one is old and limping along slowly.  I need some new motivation now that the summer is over, the weather is cooling (well, not quite but soon) and I want to shed some weight before our Xmas family pictures.  

So come join me over on the new thread.  Katherine

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=781675#post781675


----------



## Stricky (Jan 4, 2010)

*deleted* old thread


----------

